# Why Drink a Protein Shake Before Bed?



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

Eating right before bed has always been a no-no when it comes to losing weight. Downing a few hundred high-glycemic calories right before hitting the sack is a recipe for a sure insulin response nightmare. All those carbohydrates ingested are quickly converted to sugar and your body???s response is to flood your bloodstream with insulin in an attempt to lower your blood sugar levels. Where do the sugars go? Yes, you guessed it, right to your thighs in the form of fat.


But, not all foods right before bed are necessarily bad for you. In fact, eating protein right before bed has been a practice of elite level bodybuilders for decades. If you don???t put protein into your body before you go to bed, your body will run out of protein about 2 am. Once your body digests all of its available protein, your body thinks it is starving itself. To protect you, your body shuts down and starts storing fat cells. The sugar in your blood still needs protein to keep you going, so it starts consuming the only protein source available, your own muscle mass. Basically, you are storing fat and eating muscle.


By drinking a high protein smoothie with liquid egg whites just before you go to bed, the added protein will support muscle growth for up to 4 to 5 hours. Now the process is reversed for most of your sleep time. Rather than storing fat and eating muscle, the time-release protein from the egg whites, allows your body to burn the fat at its normal rate while building muscle. One 8-ounce cup of liquid egg whites supplies 26 grams of pure 100% bio-available protein, with only 2 carbohydrates, zero fat, zero cholesterol and only 120 calories.


By eating protein right before bed, you will get a better night sleep and wake up more alert and less hungry in the morning.


*Coconut Almond Protein Smoothie Recipe*


1 cup unsweetened coconut milk
1/2 cup (8 oz) raw pasteurized egg whites
2 tablespoons almond butter
5 ice cubes


Blend for 1 min and serve just before bed
..


----------



## faon (Mar 8, 2011)

intresting


----------



## 41761911 (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree!!  

Protein before bed almost eliminates any hunger for breakfast in the morning.  Breakfast merely feels like tradition.

Best regards


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 8, 2011)

lol @ at that second paragraph. 

Nice broscience.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 8, 2011)

I eat cottage cheese as it is caseinate protein which is absorbed slower. Mix some flavoured caseinate protein powder for taste and you're g2g.


----------



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

Try this guys and you'll see the difference..


----------

